# Which city in Egypt would be better?



## travelinhobo

Hi- I'm an experienced ESL teacher who gives private lessons in Mexico City. I'm researching which country will be my next and have decided upon the mid-east. I've read a lot and have decided Egypt, Jordan, Tunisia, Turkey or Lebanon. About Egypt... I'm wondering what city you guys would suggest as being better for living and finding English work? I'm not interested in living in Cairo (there can't be 2 Mexico Cities in one lifetime). I've read Alex has cooler weather, tho it sounds a bit boring. What am I looking for? Job possibilities in language schools and/or private classes (no grade schools, public or private), decent weather (not anything too extreme), friendly locals (minimal xenophobia, anti-americanism, rudeness, etc.), availability for finding roommates or renting a room in a house. I'm looking for a much smaller city than here (20M), quieter, but still interesting. I'll be learning the language before I arrive. Any input is welcomed and appreciated. Also, if you any of you have experience in the other countries I mentioned, feel free to input. thanks


----------



## Horus

travelinhobo said:


> Hi- I'm an experienced ESL teacher who gives private lessons in Mexico City. I'm researching which country will be my next and have decided upon the mid-east. I've read a lot and have decided Egypt, Jordan, Tunisia, Turkey or Lebanon. About Egypt... I'm wondering what city you guys would suggest as being better for living and finding English work? I'm not interested in living in Cairo (there can't be 2 Mexico Cities in one lifetime). I've read Alex has cooler weather, tho it sounds a bit boring. What am I looking for? Job possibilities in language schools and/or private classes (no grade schools, public or private), decent weather (not anything too extreme), friendly locals (minimal xenophobia, anti-americanism, rudeness, etc.), availability for finding roommates or renting a room in a house. I'm looking for a much smaller city than here (20M), quieter, but still interesting. I'll be learning the language before I arrive. Any input is welcomed and appreciated. Also, if you any of you have experience in the other countries I mentioned, feel free to input. thanks


I have found that Tunisia & Turkey are very nice some amazing history but there is a lack of infrastructure. Nice place to visit but would not want to live there, unless it can get a bit nippy swimming in the sea in winter.

I would also feel a bit edgy living in Lebanon as it has had recent issues with Israel. 

I have seen topics before on language schools try the search function as I can't remember the links and good luck


----------



## Sonrisa

Horus said:


> I have found that Tunisia & Turkey are very nice some amazing history but there is a lack of infrastructure. Nice place to visit but would not want to live there, unless it can get a bit nippy swimming in the sea in winter.
> 
> I would also feel a bit edgy living in Lebanon as it has had recent issues with Israel.
> 
> I have seen topics before on language schools try the search function as I can't remember the links and good luck


Uh? Lack of infrastructure in Turkey?

Sorry but have to disagree with that one. To answer intial question, I am afroid there is an over supply of EFL teachers in Egypt and would be quite trickiy to find work outide ALex or Cairo, but I might be wrong.


----------



## samertalat

I have been to Jordan , It is expensive . like rent ,food and other expense , Very gold winter time and the cost to heat is a lot ,Turkey is a nice country wished it wasn't so cold and humid I would have moved and lived there . About Tunisia I never been there, lebanon is a NO NO , I send you a Private Message .
Good luck do a lots of research before you move .
Samer


----------



## samertalat

I have been to Jordan , It is expensive . like rent ,food and other expense , Very gold winter time and the cost to heat is a lot ,Turkey is a nice country wished it wasn't so cold and humid I would have moved and lived there . About Tunisia I never been there, lebanon is a NO NO , I send you a Private Message .
Good luck do a lots of research before you move .
Samer


----------



## Helen Ellis

travelinhobo said:


> Hi- I'm an experienced ESL teacher who gives private lessons in Mexico City. I'm researching which country will be my next and have decided upon the mid-east. I've read a lot and have decided Egypt, Jordan, Tunisia, Turkey or Lebanon. About Egypt... I'm wondering what city you guys would suggest as being better for living and finding English work? I'm not interested in living in Cairo (there can't be 2 Mexico Cities in one lifetime). I've read Alex has cooler weather, tho it sounds a bit boring. What am I looking for? Job possibilities in language schools and/or private classes (no grade schools, public or private), decent weather (not anything too extreme), friendly locals (minimal xenophobia, anti-americanism, rudeness, etc.), availability for finding roommates or renting a room in a house. I'm looking for a much smaller city than here (20M), quieter, but still interesting. I'll be learning the language before I arrive. Any input is welcomed and appreciated. Also, if you any of you have experience in the other countries I mentioned, feel free to input. thanks


 
There is a shortage of native English teachers in Hurghada/ElGouna, so finding private work would not be a problem, especially as you are actually qualified. I have no experience of an English Language school.
While here you could learn to scuba dive at some of the best sites in the world, swim or snorkel in clear turquoise water. Visit all the historical sites, several times over. Luxor is 4 hours away, Cairo 5 or 6 by bus. 
An apartment can be rented for £150 pcm, but wages are low too. English tutors can charge between £4.50 and £7 per hour.


----------



## hassan27

*Hi*



Helen Ellis said:


> There is a shortage of native English teachers in Hurghada/ElGouna, so finding private work would not be a problem, especially as you are actually qualified. I have no experience of an English Language school.
> While here you could learn to scuba dive at some of the best sites in the world, swim or snorkel in clear turquoise water. Visit all the historical sites, several times over. Luxor is 4 hours away, Cairo 5 or 6 by bus.
> An apartment can be rented for £150 pcm, but wages are low too. English tutors can charge between £4.50 and £7 per hour.


can you tell me where these appartments to rent are for 150 a month,as my freinds are interested as they will be go going to hurghada in 2 months time and dont have alot of money so this would be very cheap for them.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hassan27 said:


> can you tell me where these appartments to rent are for 150 a month,as my freinds are interested as they will be go going to hurghada in 2 months time and dont have alot of money so this would be very cheap for them.




I think you will find Helen was talking about sterling pounds and not Egyptian,


----------



## travelinhobo

Thanks for the replies. I've been to Turkey before, 10 years ago, for a quick visit by bike and the people were the best. However, if I go there, it has to be a city near the border (like Izmir) because unlike most expats, I don't have money to spend. As for Jordan, I'm ruling that out due to cost and necessity of a vehicle. I have found gobs of info on Cairo, a little bit on Alex and nothing else for the rest of Egypt. Thus, my post. Hoping to get responses from those living in Alex or other parts of the country.


----------



## Helen Ellis

hassan27 said:


> can you tell me where these appartments to rent are for 150 a month,as my freinds are interested as they will be go going to hurghada in 2 months time and dont have alot of money so this would be very cheap for them.


The least I have heard of an Expat paying is 400 Egyptian pounds per month, mostly unfinished and unfurnished. For a low rent apartment, walk around the Egyptian workers areas and ask there.


----------



## Horus

£150 per month sounds very cheap


----------



## hurghadapat

Helen Ellis said:


> There is a shortage of native English teachers in Hurghada/ElGouna, so finding private work would not be a problem, especially as you are actually qualified. I have no experience of an English Language school.
> While here you could learn to scuba dive at some of the best sites in the world, swim or snorkel in clear turquoise water. Visit all the historical sites, several times over. Luxor is 4 hours away, Cairo 5 or 6 by bus.
> An apartment can be rented for £150 pcm, but wages are low too. English tutors can charge between £4.50 and £7 per hour.


Who in Hurghada can afford to pay those rates per hour for english lessons ?? i was doing that work but no way was i able to charge those rates.


----------



## Horus

hurghadapat said:


> Who in Hurghada can afford to pay those rates per hour for english lessons ?? i was doing that work but no way was i able to charge those rates.


Russian women charge those rates you want to see what they do for £10 an hour


----------



## travelinhobo

Horus said:


> Russian women charge those rates you want to see what they do for £10 an hour


Horus, if you can't keep your mind off your cock, please leave. I'm not interested in side comments or posts which don't pertain to my question.


----------



## Helen Ellis

hurghadapat said:


> Who in Hurghada can afford to pay those rates per hour for english lessons ?? i was doing that work but no way was i able to charge those rates.


There is an agency a friend of mine works for, they charge 65le per hour, she receives 45le I think. I have other friends charging between 40 and 60 le. 
I think it's a lot too, but there seem to be plenty of people willing to pay for native English speakers.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Helen Ellis said:


> There is an agency a friend of mine works for, they charge 65le per hour, she receives 45le I think. I have other friends charging between 40 and 60 le.
> I think it's a lot too, but there seem to be plenty of people willing to pay for native English speakers.




I have a friend who was paid 150LE an hour here in Cairo.. but she hated it and more so when it was children who at the end of a long school day didn't want to learn but the parents pushed pushed pushed.


----------



## Helen Ellis

Some Expat cleaners are charging 65 le per hour, and getting work! Supply and demand in action.
Last year I was offered 200le to clean a one bed apt, took me about two hours. I didn't want to do it but the guy couldn't find anyone, I got a load of books and a drink too.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Helen Ellis said:


> Some Expat cleaners are charging 65 le per hour, and getting work! Supply and demand in action.



It is better to pay more and get the standard you want...

I have employed every nationality there is as cleaners/maids and I will be shouted down here but Egyptians are the worse... now I don't know if it is the fact that they know they can be sacked but they can find a job tomorrow has anything to do with it but the general standard of cleaning is not good.


----------



## hassan27

Helen Ellis said:


> The least I have heard of an Expat paying is 400 Egyptian pounds per month, mostly unfinished and unfurnished. For a low rent apartment, walk around the Egyptian workers areas and ask there.


thanks helen,will do


----------



## Chikashi

Cairo definitely !!


----------



## hurghadapat

Helen Ellis said:


> There is an agency a friend of mine works for, they charge 65le per hour, she receives 45le I think. I have other friends charging between 40 and 60 le.
> I think it's a lot too, but there seem to be plenty of people willing to pay for native English speakers.


 helen your first post was quoting prices in english pounds so thats why i came back quickly saying no way....but noticed you have now changed to Egyptian pounds which is more in line with what i was ggetting


----------



## Helen Ellis

hurghadapat said:


> helen your first post was quoting prices in english pounds so thats why i came back quickly saying no way....but noticed you have now changed to Egyptian pounds which is more in line with what i was ggetting


I started in £ thinking it would be easier for someone not living here to understand, but of course as you know the £ price all depends on the exchange rate, it's around 9le to £1 now. I probably should have stuck to Egyptian pounds.


----------



## Sonrisa

MaidenScotland said:


> I have a friend who was paid 150LE an hour here in Cairo.. but she hated it and more so when it was children who at the end of a long school day didn't want to learn but the parents pushed pushed pushed.


LE 150!!!!???!!!!

I soon will need a native ESL teacher to teach DD proper english phonetic sounds and ultimately to read english, but there is absolutely no way I could afford these fees.

Is that the "normal" going fee in Cairo?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Dizzie Izzie said:


> LE 150!!!!???!!!!
> 
> I soon will need a native ESL teacher to teach DD proper english phonetic sounds and ultimately to read English, but there is absolutely no way I could afford these fees.
> 
> Is that the "normal" going fee in Cairo?




No I don't think it is.. but my friend was good and she did say if they want me they can pay for me...


----------



## aykalam

Dizzie Izzie said:


> LE 150!!!!???!!!!
> 
> I soon will need a native ESL teacher to teach DD proper english phonetic sounds and ultimately to read english, but there is absolutely no way I could afford these fees.
> 
> Is that the "normal" going fee in Cairo?


You can get Egyptian teachers for under LE100, but then what's the point? Native English language teachers in Cairo do charge 125-150 if they are really good.

It's also common for American teachers to charge in USD, friend of mine has been paid $50 per hour for 1-2-1 private lessons. 

You get what you pay for! :wof:


----------



## hurghadapat

Dizzie Izzie said:


> LE 150!!!!???!!!!
> 
> I soon will need a native ESL teacher to teach DD proper english phonetic sounds and ultimately to read english, but there is absolutely no way I could afford these fees.
> 
> Is that the "normal" going fee in Cairo?


I used to get 40le an hour in Hurghada..........150le does seem a bit excessive and would think it was to expensive for most Egyptians.


----------



## Sonrisa

aykalam said:


> You can get Egyptian teachers for under LE100, but then what's the point? Native English language teachers in Cairo do charge 125-150 if they are really good.
> 
> It's also common for American teachers to charge in USD, friend of mine has been paid $50 per hour for 1-2-1 private lessons.
> 
> You get what you pay for! :wof:


$50 per hour!!!!  Souds CRAZY to me, but I guess they wouldn't be charging the above fees if parents weren't ready to pay them.

Never mind ,so far DD is enjoying the (free) learn to read program Starfall and (not so free) hooked on phonics. We'll have to do it without a teacher.


----------



## txlstewart

Dizzie Izzie said:


> $50 per hour!!!!  Souds CRAZY to me, but I guess they wouldn't be charging the above fees if parents weren't ready to pay them.
> 
> Never mind ,so far DD is enjoying the (free) learn to read program Starfall and (not so free) hooked on phonics. We'll have to do it without a teacher.


You get what you pay for, and there is always room for negotiation. Being around a native speaker is key for learning the nuances and cadences of the English language. It also depends on if you want UK English or (gasp!) US English. 

I work with Egyptians who speak a very formal English. They also use the wrong synonym many times as they don't grasp the nuances of the language. (Ex: propaganda and brochure--both mean printed information, but have different connotations).


----------



## DeadGuy

Dizzie Izzie said:


> $50 per hour!!!!  Souds CRAZY to me, but I guess they wouldn't be charging the above fees if parents weren't ready to pay them.
> 
> Never mind ,so far DD is enjoying the (free) learn to read program Starfall and (not so free) hooked on phonics. We'll have to do it without a teacher.


Completely off the thread's main topic, but............

Well, it doesn't need to be native speaking "teachers".........Native speaking singers and/or actors worked pretty well for me.........Not sure what's your kid(s) age(s) anyway, but I'm assuming that there are appropriate stuff for them to watch/listen to........

Oh and that's FREE 

Best of luck with your kid(s)


----------



## Sonrisa

DeadGuy said:


> Completely off the thread's main topic, but............
> 
> Well, it doesn't need to be native speaking "teachers".........Native speaking singers and/or actors worked pretty well for me.........Not sure what's your kid(s) age(s) anyway, but I'm assuming that there are appropriate stuff for them to watch/listen to........
> 
> Oh and that's FREE
> 
> Best of luck with your kid(s)


LOL thanks for the advice DG ... She does speak and understand english well. She needs to learn to read it. But we are on it. 

She is 5 years old.


----------



## DeadGuy

Dizzie Izzie said:


> LOL thanks for the advice DG ... She does speak and understand english well. She needs to learn to read it. But we are on it.
> 
> She is 5 years old.


Well, the word “native” describing an English teacher gave me the impression that it was about the accent, that’s the only way I could explain the $$/hour fees!

If it’s just about reading/writing English then I don’t really see why would anyone pay that much for just an English teacher to be honest........It could be done in many other ways, ways that wouldn't even cost a penny! Not with a 5 years old though, but in general I mean 

Anyway, good luck


----------

